# Num Lock



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I know this is a dumb question, but how do you turn the Num Lock on and off on the G5?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

number lock is always on in the mac os. the number keys are only number keys, they are not double mapped like in windows. that is why there are only numbers on the keys, and no arrows.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Than why is there even a NumPad if you cant use them?


----------

